# Späte Europa Releases



## Laudian (20. März 2013)

*Späte Europa Releases*

Nabend Forum, ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr die folgende Thematik so ähnlich seht wie ich, und ob ihr vlt. "Workaraounds" kennt.

In letzter Zeit fällt mir immer wieder auf, dass viele Titel (Musikalben, Filme und Bücher) in Europa wesentlich später erscheinen als in den USA.

Einige Beispiele:
Der neue Resident Evil ist im Dezember vergangenen Jahres in den USA auf DVD / BluRay erschienen, bei uns am 14. März. Einen Grund gibt es dafür nicht wirklich, denn die Synchronisierte Fassung war ja bereits zum Kinostart vollendet.


Jetzt gerade habe ich mich extrem darauf gefreut "Halo: Silentium" zu lesen, das gestern als englisches Buch erschienen ist.
(Dass die deutsche Übersetzung einige Zeit in Anspruch nimmt ist ja klar, darum geht es nicht)
Als ich mir gerade die Kindle Version auf mein iPhone schicken wollte habe ich mich allerdings sehr gewundert, denn ich konnte die Kindle Version lediglich zum 28. März vorbestellen, obwohl die gedruckten Versionen bereits erschienen sind.
In den USA ist Silentium als eBook bereits bei iTunes und Barnes&Noble verfügbar.

Die selbe Erfahrung habe ich schon bei einigen eBooks und Musikalben gemacht, teilweise lagen auch da 3 Monate zwischen US und Europa Release.

So langsam komme ich mir da echt verarscht vor, denn es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund, die gedruckte und eBook Version in den USA gleichzeitig auf den Markt zu bringen, die eBook Version hier aber um mehr als eine Woche zu verzögern. Als Europäer wird man da einfach extrem benachteiligt.


Da ich keine Kreditkarte besitze, habe ich bisher nur die Möglichkeit gefunden, mir einen US-iTunes Gutschein zu bestellen und das Buch dann im amerikanischen iTunes Store zu kaufen.


Seid ihr schon auf das gleiche Problem gestoßen bzw. habt ihr Lösungen dafür gefunden ?
Genau dieses Rücksichtslose Verhalten ist es meiner Meinung nach, dass die Menschen zu illegalen Downloads treibt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Späte Europa Releases*



> Der neue Resident Evil ist im Dezember vergangenen Jahres in den USA auf  DVD / BluRay erschienen, bei uns am 14. März. Einen Grund gibt es dafür  nicht wirklich, denn die Synchronisierte Fassung war ja bereits zum  Kinostart vollendet.


Dieses und andere Beispiele haben einen recht einfachen Grund, denn wenn etwas in den USA Entwickelt/Fabriziert wird, kommt es zuerst nur dort auf den Markt, weil die US Firmen dadaurch mehr einnahmen haben.
Sonst müssten sie sich den Kuchen mit anderen Firmen und Ländern teilen, was die Geldgeilen Firmen dort nicht wollen, sieht man ja gut das dies klappt, weil viele die etwas haben wollen es auch in Englisch in kauf nehmen und in den USA kaufen.
US Amerikanische Kreditkarten Institute, Onlineshops und Entwickler Firmen bekommen dadurch mehr einnahmen, so verstärkt man den US Markt, das der Rest der Welt dabei in die Wäsche schaut ist denen ja egal.
Ein ähnliches Beispiel sieht man bei den TV Serien, die DVD Kaufversionen werden erst verkauft wenn sie im TV vollständig ausgestrahlt werden, da mischt der TV Markt auch viel mit, wo es um viel Werbeeinnahmen geht.

PS: Das war eine Persönliche Wahrnehmung, muss ja nicht stimmen, macht aber irgendwie Sinn.


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

*AW: Späte Europa Releases*

Die DVD's für den europäischen Markt werden aber nicht importiert, sondern hier produziert, da muss nichts geteilt werden


----------



## OctoCore (21. März 2013)

*AW: Späte Europa Releases*

Dafür sind die europäischen Versionen nicht immer identisch mit der US-Version.


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

*AW: Späte Europa Releases*

Stimmt, aber das ist doch kein Grund für ein um mehrere Monate verschobenes Release.


----------



## >ExX< (21. März 2013)

Ich habe auch das gefühl dass man als europäer benachteiligt wird.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. März 2013)

*AW: Späte Europa Releases*



Laudian schrieb:


> Die DVD's für den europäischen Markt werden aber nicht importiert, sondern hier produziert, da muss nichts geteilt werden


 Darum habe ich ja die Werbeeinnahmen der TV Sender erwähnt !
Denn wenn Serien sofort zu kaufen wären, bevor sie im TV ausgestrahlt werden können, würden die Fans der Serien sich doch sofort die DVDs kaufen, anstatt sich es im TV anzusehen, wo Werbung dazwischen ist, auch Pay TV Sendern haben natürlich Interesse daran.


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

*AW: Späte Europa Releases*

Klar, bei Serien kann ich das dann ja auch absolut nachvollziehen, von denen habe ich ja oben auch nichts geschrieben. Die kann man übriegens meist vor der deutschen TV Ausstrahlung aus Holland importieren, wenn man sich eine deutsche Tonspur wünscht, sonst aus den UK. Das ist völlig legal.
Im Beispiel ging es ja um Bücher, Filme und Musik. Bei denen ist nichts mit Werbeeinnahmen.


----------

